# Save my metal or my ego?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a nice Buck 112 that I am quite eager to make an EDC. But I have a problem. The factory edge is very sharp, but a tad crooked. I like my folders to have uniform, polished edges.

Obviously, if I modify the edge I will be removing metal, and that bothers me. One view I have is to use the knife in its factory condition and touch up the edge in time. My other view is that since this is my knife I should be able to "play with it" as I wish.

Right now it's still in factory form and going on my belt--untouched--as we go to the mall.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Saver the metal ,there will come a time you will need to sharpen it any way. You are correct it your knife and your are free to decide.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you, Smitty. I did, in fact, take your advice.

My wife and I went to the mall, I looked at girls and I had an entire plastic cup of black coffee. My 'wits' came back to me.

I really should have laced the sheath on my belt and carried the thing. There is just something about that 'first slice' with a virgin blade. The cut should mean something...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I’d say save the metal too, but see you already made your mind up. 

It is a pretty blade.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm betting it won't be very long and you'll do your magic on it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bad quality control on Bucks part. Not like the old ones.

I'd save metal and work the edge back when sharpening to center.

I don't do polishing so I'm just happy with sharp.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If I had your set of skills, I would fix it. You couldn’t possibly take off enough metal to worry about.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'd save metal and work the edge back when sharpening to center.


I agree, but then, I'm a sharpener. I think most bevels are inexact and needing lots of loving care.

My only exception if for stiletto blades. They were designed to pierce, and most modern designs are fairly sharp from the factory. I do carry a little 2.5 inch, all stainless folder for serious slicing.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I agree, but then, I'm a sharpener. I think most bevels are inexact and needing lots of loving care.
> 
> My only exception if for stiletto blades. They were designed to pierce, and most modern designs are fairly sharp from the factory. I do carry a little 2.5 inch, all stainless folder for serious slicing.


Worst I had like that was a gift knifle. Big long (10"?) through tang cheapie. Bevel was way off of center, and edge dull. I thought of an angle grinder to start...

But took it a little at a time with a real big carborundum coarse as I had stone. When it got close to center I still used carborundum stones but finer.

Then took off the coarse marks with a coarse diamond stone. When I got the bevel centered, I worked on the initial bevel, with several grits of diamond to get it smoother. Then went into the edge with diamonds followed by Arkansas stones. Of the Arkanasas I have some real nice big ones, 12", in all the grits.

I do traditional framing chisels too, myself. @tourist, there is a market for that. Look into that if you ever need work doing fine edges.

That knife is not a showpiece but if I cut wire with it I won't care.

I'm not a knife crafter, but do like quality/sharp knives.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When I do knives for clients I use all of the stones Japanese Togishi polishers used on samurai swords. Yes, you can get the same edge on a folder as the Bushi warriors demanded on their swords.

These edges are truly like a mirror. But then, the Japanese warriors of that time needed the best.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> When I do knives for clients I use all of the stones Japanese Togishi polishers used on samurai swords. Yes, you can get the same edge on a folder as the Bushi warriors demanded on their swords.
> 
> These edges are truly like a mirror. But then, the Japanese warriors of that time needed the best.
> 
> ...


So what do You recommend, for a guy that does, kitchen, butchering, hunting, fishing, tool use knives?

That is for means to keep an average guy happy with sharp?

Tools. What we need . I'm not going to polish stuff, just sharp.

I have carborundum for my big stuff, some diamond , and Arkansas very best.

And a strop.

I'm not doing 1000 grit


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I picked up a worksharp field sharpener at Menards the other day, 220 grit diamond on one side 600 on the other, has ceramic rods and leather strop. Been a butcher/meat cutter for years, what a great tool! Keep it in my junk drawer in the kitchen, a few swipes and knives come back to life. I tell the wife all the time, don't wash knives and throw them in the sink, it just destroys the edge banging against other stuff, she doesn't listen. We have a magnetic rail to hold our knives so supposedly the edges will stay clean. I'm with you on this, sharp but no polish necessary. @Mad Trapper.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I'm with you on this, sharp but no polish necessary.


The only ones I really polish to a perfect mirror are my personal knives. And if you saw the average "cutlery expert," you'd do the same thing.

Now, here's my thought process. A client walks in, sits down, and does a few licks of "Alice's Restaurant." Then he hands me a nice crisp twenty dollar bill and a very dull folder. Using the waterstones from Ken Schwartz mounted to an Edge Pro, it is very easy to get any folder sharper than a Number Ten scalpel.

Now this is the loony part. After getting a knife that is sharper than it's ever been, the "expert" scrubs his thumb across a brand new edge!

I used to carry bandages, but then, where's the lesson in that?


----------

